# These Dachunds need homes: Urgent!



## lovebug219 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm Going to post some Dacshunds and Dacshund mixes listed on Dogs in Danager

Urgent

California

Princess
http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1340649615348
LA City Animal Services - East Valley
14409 Vanowen St 
Van Nuys , CA

Roxy
North Central Animal Services
3201 Lacy St 
Los Angeles, CA
http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1340130314976

*South Carolina*

Furman
http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1340853560381
Greenville County Animal Care Services
328C Furman Hall Road 
Greenville, SC


----------



## lovebug219 (Jun 21, 2012)

Updates*

*Adopted*

Dunkin was adopted! 
http://www.dogsindanger.com/success.jsp?did=1338858901306

Dunkin was adopted! 
http://www.dogsindanger.com/success....=1338858901306

Genie was adopted
http://www.dogsindanger.com/success....=1338858534282

*In Memory Of*

In Memory of Zorro
http://www.dogsindanger.com/dogMemorial.jsp?did=1338822506651

In Memory Of Muneca 
http://www.dogsindanger.com/dogMemorial.jsp?did=1339522240438

In Memory of Tulip
http://www.dogsindanger.com/dogMemorial.jsp?did=1340069724610


----------



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

This Forum made me cry.. I know space is limited but oh my goodness, How could they give them basically a "expiry date" ..
So so sad


----------



## lovebug219 (Jun 21, 2012)

Merlin's mom. This is very sad, to see these dogs put down. DogsInDanager, was founded by Alex Aliksanyan & Brenda Bus two dog lovers, who wanted to help give dogs a chance. They are counting down to let people know how long they have; that these dog only have so many days left, so people will know these dogs need adopted or fostered as soon as possible.

http://www.dogsindanger.com/

Sadly, they can't place them all. I hope these dogs find homes or rescue groups to be placed with. I love to wake up and check, and see one has been adopted. I would love to see more people choose to adopt from shelters and pounds, instead of supporting puppy mills.

I have started posting these links on fb, another forum, and this forum starting on June 14, 2012 today is June 22, 2012. Two doxies listed on dogsindanager have already been put down and another two have one day left. Dogs in Danger has been open since 2010. Please repost these links on pinerest, fb twitter, or any other social site you know. If you or someone you know is looking for a Dachshund, and are able to take good care of one, please adopt or consider adopting one of these dogs. And if you want to re-post another breed of dog that would be great to.

I have a long haired Doxie. Even if you are not able to take in another dog, someone you know or talk to might want one. You can promote a dog you wish to save on various social sites, or by e-mail. No, matter if its a Schnauzer, Dachshund, another breed or any breed you decide to promote finding home; they all deserve a loving home. Each person can make a difference.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

It's heartbreaking when you see an actual innocent face that has become a "statistic". The dogs (and other animals) that die in shelters have done nothing wrong. Their only "crime" was to have been affiliated with people who just didn't care. Those of us who love animals will be sad and upset. The people who are really responsible will go about their business as if nothing has changed. Two of my dogs are from a shelter. I never planned for four dogs. I just couldn't turn my back on them. They came from a hoarder and were a real mess when I got them. I just can't imagine my life or our home without them.


----------



## lovebug219 (Jun 21, 2012)

Shelters, The Humane Society, and the pounds work really hard to place these dogs and make sure they are feed, groomed, get excercise, have proper medical care and get adopted. 



So Cavalier said:


> Their only "crime" was to have been affiliated with people who just didn't care. Those of us who love animals will be sad and upset. The people who are really responsible will go about their business as if nothing has changed. Two of my dogs are from a shelter. I never planned for four dogs. I just couldn't turn my back on them. They came from a hoarder and were a real mess when I got them. I just can't imagine my life or our home without them.


Your right the only people who is at fault, is those who don't care such as hoarders, and puppymills, or irreponsible owners. 

Its sound like you care allot about dogs, So Cavalier.  Somehow dogs know when you want to help them. They can sense it.


----------



## lovebug219 (Jun 21, 2012)

Update 

Roxy has very limited time
http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1340130314976


----------

